# Show us your lathe base...



## PrinterTom (Jan 20, 2010)

I like to see what everyone has done to make there lathe better...here is what I made for my Jet...


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 20, 2010)

*More Pics*

More pics...


----------



## mredburn (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the light adaptation.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok I am too jealous to show mine!

Will post a pic tom but it looks nothing like yours!


----------



## Jordan303 (Jan 21, 2010)

^me to

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment with my girlfriend. I get to keep my lathe in the closet untill I want to use it (and she has to be out of the place) then I drag it out and put it up on a table.

one day....one day...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 21, 2010)

OK , here ya go . It's a mess compared to your outfit . :redface: But here is tonights results . Nice set up you got there ! :wink:


----------



## DJ2759 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lathe Base*

PrinterTom,
Very nice set-up, I may have to copy but I have one question. Are you tall? Not that I'm short but I think the work area might be too high for me sitting on the 2x4 base.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 21, 2010)

Well if the 2x4 base is tall the 4x4 one that it is mounted on will definatly be too tall. I guess it all depends where you like to have your tools. I like my lathe to set a little on the high side so I dont bend over as far to see what I am doing.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful setup! Thanks for sharing. I have a couple of questions.

1. How do you know which tool you're grabbing since all the handles look the same?

2. With the tools arranged below the lathe like that, do the PVC pipes holding the lathe tools fill up with saw dust etc?

3. With the tools pointing downward, do the cutting edges rest on PVC?

I'm in the process of refining my shop area and I appreciate all the great ideas the folks have. Thanks again for sharing your setup.

Jim Smith


----------



## DJ2759 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lathe Base*

Sorry, you're right, 4x4....


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim-

1. How do you know which tool you're grabbing since all the handles look the same? You get used to where they are...

2. With the tools arranged below the lathe like that, do the PVC pipes holding the lathe tools fill up with saw dust etc? They do but its no big deal cleaning them...hit it with some compressed air and they are clean

3. With the tools pointing downward, do the cutting edges rest on PVC? The heads sit on wood at the bottom of the hole...


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 21, 2010)

When I started turning I was told that you want the middle of the head stock even with your elbow. The lathe is sitting on 4x6's and gives the lathe good footing for pieces that are unbalanced. The ballast box under the cabinets holds about 250lbs of sand to give the lathe more weight.


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 21, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> OK , here ya go . It's a mess compared to your outfit . :redface:



Hey!.......your setup looks almost identical to mine. :biggrin:

I have a Jet 1014-VSI sitting on it, but other than that..........

I got a Nova 1624-44 w/stand for Xmas, but have been under the weather and haven't had a chance to really use it yet, and I'm going to have to jack it up quite a bit for it to be tall enough for me......the 4X4 thing under the legs might be the ticket. 

I really like the way Tom's under lathe storage box looks and the way it utilizes wasted space and keeps all the lathe accessories handy......I may try to do something similar with my Nova. It too looks like there's a space underneath the box itself, a little extra compartment, where maybe some ballast could be added if needed.


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is mine:

I have since added tool holders and holders for my chucks, etc but you get the idea. The box is filled with sand. All in all, including the lathe, I figure it to be around 350-400 lbs (about 90 of that being the lathe). Probably overkill, but I have ZERO wobble.


Ha, I just noticed the mandrel in it. I told you it was an older pic!


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a better look at the ballast box when I first started building it...I also built this in google sketchup if anyone is interested in trying it out...


----------



## stolicky (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Tom.  In may vast search of ideas, I looked at what you did when there was the thread going on over at SMC.

Here is my variation of what I came up with for my 1642.  I guess its not technically a 'stand' but maybe it will spark some ideas for some people.  In some of the pics you can see the mini off to the left on the slapped together 2x4's, OSB, MDF, and plywood stank.  That stand is actually very functional and solid.  I would like to build something with drawers for the mini someday.  As to the featured idea, there is a ballast box on the bottom with sand and left over granite tiles from a project I did.  I essentially went crazy with my kreg jig making the chest and drawers.  I feared that it would stick out too far and interfere with turning, but I haven't found that to be the case.  Keep in mind that I do not consider myself a flat-boarder.  Oh, I tried a pen on this lathe once.  I still prefer and use the mini for pens.  Its just easier for me, and I have the DC scoop right there to contain the mess and harmful dust.  I had stuff flying everywhere on the bigger lathe; and from a pen, not a bowl!


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 21, 2010)

Ha ha!  My "lathe base" currently is my router table!  I plan to build something for it and you folks have given me some great ideas.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2010)

I put my lathe on a 6 drawer bedroom dresser I had in the basement. It was the right height and length and hold a pile of tools and pen parts.


----------

